# NX2000 Upgrade delima



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I have a 96 sentra GXE... I want to do the NX2000 front rotor upgrade on my car with the powerslot rotors and stock NX2000 calipers.
My problem is I'm still a few months away from having enough money saved up for my new 17" wheels, but I am in dire need of new brakes NOW!!! 

Can I go ahead and do the NX2000 upgrade with my 13" stock wheels so I'll have it done once I get my new wheels? Or will there be clearance issues with the calipers?


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

you gotta atleast have 15's


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, there will be an issue


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

ok thats what I was affraid of...thanks for your help guys


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

not true.. i have stock 14 inch B14 wheels on right now. all you have to do is rid yourself of some extra wall on the caliper.. and i think even 13's will fit..


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

My NX came with 14" wheels stock.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

14" is the minimum for the calipers without removing material from the caliper. Even that is questionable since not all 14" rims are created equal.
13" won't work.

Seth


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Yeah 13" won't work check out the clearance with my 17"...


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

I can get a AD22VF Brake kit with cross-drilled and slotted rotors, rebuilt calipers w/ torque members and EBC Greenstuff pads for $519.45 + shipping. Lemme know when you're ready to take a step up.


PEACE
Josh
SR20Development


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..........gimmie a few weeks .


----------

